# camarón, langostino, gamba, carabinero, gambón



## elToro

hola,

quisiera saber si la palabra francesa "crevette" en castellano es "camaron" ?
También, cual es la diferencia entre langostino y gamba ?

gracias


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
En Marsella, que es donde vivo:

une crevette    = una gamba
une gamba       = un langostino
une langoustine = una cigala
y camaron, como no hay muchos no estoy segura, creo que simplemente "petite crevette".

Saludos y bon apetit.


----------



## ena 63

Perdón, aunque sea una sola, "une gambas".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ena 63 said:


> Perdón, aunque sea una sola, "une gambas".


 
*Ena*: la mariscada que nos has preparado era perfecta y estuvo exquisita. 
Lo que se me hace un poco indigesto es el postre: "une gambas". 
¿Podrías explicar este nuevo concepto de cocina de autor? 
saludos


----------



## elToro

hola,
un momento ena, dices :
crevette = gambas
gambas = langostino 

entonces crevette = langostino también ?

O sea crevette = langostino = gambas ??


----------



## ena 63

Antes de contestar, he preguntado a buenos comedores de marisco, y aquí, en Marsella (no me atrevo con el resto del país) el langostino es "la gambas", invariable, nunca dicen "gamba" en singular.
Puede que sea algo local.
Franceses de otras regiones nos ayudarán.
Saludos.


----------



## ena 63

No, por eso te puse los artículos en español y francés.
Aquí:
  el langostino español = la gambas francesa
  la gamba española = la crevette francesa
  la cigala española = la langoustine francesa

 ¡Que empacho!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ena 63 said:


> Antes de contestar, he preguntado a buenos comedores de marisco, y aquí, en Marsella (no me atrevo con el resto del país) el langostino es "la gambas", invariable, nunca dicen "gamba" en singular.
> Puede que sea algo local.
> Franceses de otras regiones nos ayudarán.
> Saludos.


No dudo, *ena*, que en Marsella y/o en otras regiones de Francia se diga "gambas" (en algunas zonas también se usa la palabra "rapidos" para invitar a hacer algo rápidamente). Lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que, en España, el singular es "gamba".

*elToro*, ten en cuenta que gamba es una especie de camarón grande, por lo tanto, un langostino es "une crevette". Al igual que camarón, que como bien te dijo *ena*, sería "une petite crevette".
saludos


----------



## ena 63

Creo que no me has entendido: 

En el Sur de Francia, si quieres comer "media docena de langostinos", tienes que pedir -"une demi douzaine des gambás", con acento en la "a" final,
si pides   -"une demi douzaine des crevettes" te servirán seis gambas normales, o sea "six crevettes"

Me imagino que han cogido nuestra misma palabra, pero han cambiado el bicho

Saludos


----------



## Nys

Hola,

Yo también siempre he oído el singular francés dicho "*une gambas*"; como dices ena 63, debe de ser una apropiación alterada de la palabra española.

Para complicar un poco las cosas, añadiría que también existen "*les* *langoustines*", pero cuál es la diferencia con las gambas... (?), cuestión de tamaño quizás.

Un saludo !


----------



## ena 63

Gracias Nys, me siento menos sola con este lio de crustáceos,

"les langoustines" = "las cigalas"  con sus pincitas blancas y naranjas 

Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De que "une gambas" es una apropiación indebida no queda la menor duda. A mi entender, la deformación -utilizar en singular una palabra en plural- se debe a que, en España, las gambas se piden siempre por cantidad y nunca una sola, triste y aislada. Decir "¡Camarero, una gamba por favor!", suena a tacañería. Sin embargo, me apuesto a que en Marsella nadie dice "un bogabantés"   ¿O sí?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Según  el diccionario Le Petit Robert"  "gambas" es una palabra plural que no tiene singular , o muy raramente "une gambas", por la razón que dice Víctor Peréz , pero no se pronuncia la "s" final ni en singular ni en plural de modo que no se pueda oír la diferencia .
La  palabra viene del Catalán "gamba", del Latín "cambarus" y más antiguamente "cammarus" (Griego: "kammaros ).
La definición del mismo diccionario: "grosse crevette" , me parece que se dice "langostino" en Castellano , en contradicción con "crevette" (camarón).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Según el diccionario Le Petit Robert" "gambas" es una palabra plural que no tiene singular , o muy raramente "une gambas", por la razón que dice Víctor Peréz , pero no se pronuncia la "s" final ni en singular ni en plural de modo que no se pueda oír la diferencia .
> La palabra viene del Catalán "gamba", del Latín "cambarus" y más antiguamente "cammarus" (Griego: "kammaros ).
> La definición del mismo diccionario: "grosse crevette" , me parece que se dice "langostino" en Castellano , en contradicción con "crevette" (camarón).


Es curioso que las etimologías difieran según quién la analice.
Según J.F. de Troyes, el Petit Robert dice que la palabra gamba viene del catalán y según la RAE del italiano:
*gamba**.*(Del it. _gamba_, pierna, este del lat. vulg. _camba_, pierna de las caballerías, y este del gr. καμπή, curvatura).*1.* f. Crustáceo semejante al langostino, pero algo menor, y sin los surcos que tiene aquel en el caparazón a uno y otro lado de la quilla mocha. Habita en el Mediterráneo y es comestible.*2.* f._ C. Rica._ Cada una de las partes inferiores y salientes del tronco de un árbol corpulento, que desembocan en las raíces.*3.* f. desus. Parte del animal entre el pie y la rodilla o comprendiendo el muslo.*meter la *~*.**1.* fr. irón. coloq. *meter la pata.*
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__


----------



## Marlluna

Voy a meter un poco de cizaña...

¿Cómo llamaríais pues a los carabineros?


----------



## Paquita

gambon écarlate


----------



## Marlluna

Très bien, Paquit&! Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Ponferrada

Marlluna said:


> Très bien, Paquit&! Merci beaucoup!!!



¿Y a los gambones? (Que son gambas grandotas, pero no langostinos)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Apparemment on appelle les _gambones_: des *gambas géantes*.

À vérifier auprès de ceux qui vivent en France.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yomacrella

Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Apparemment on appelle les _gambones_: des *gambas géantes*.
> 
> À vérifier auprès de ceux qui vivent en France.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




Je reprends la traduction de mon menu et j'aurais besoin de confirmer la traduction de "Gambón plancha"; "Crevette géante grillée"???

D'après tous les commentaires cités plus haut, on pourrait donc dire en résumé que:

Gamba = Crevette
Langostino = Grosse crevette
Camarón = Petite crevette
Gambón = Crevette géante 

Tout le monde est d'accord???


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Chez nous on ne disait pas crevette et petite crevette,  la distinction se faisait à travers la couleur :

- les crevettes roses = gambas españolas
- les crevettes grises = camarones 

Mais je ne sais pas si c'est une classification habituelle en France ou pas.

Quant au "gambón" j'ai vu qu'il existait également la crevette géante tigrée (qui est un des types de "gambón).

Je ne saurais pas te dire ce que tu dois choisir. À toi de voir aussi le terme qui t'ouvrirait plus facilement l'appétit, c'est important dans un menu.

Gévy


----------



## yomacrella

Tu as raison Gévy, je me souviens maintenant avoir vu la distinction á travers la couleur. Par contre, je suis végétarienne et aucun des termes se référant á la couleur ou á la forme d'une crevette, ne va avoir une influence sur mon appétit.

J'ai vu la traduction anglaise du même menu que je suis en train de traduire et le traducteur ne s'est pas compliqué, il a simplement traduit "Grilled gambon (Prawn)", mais je ne suis pas certaine que tous les français puissent savoir ce qu'est "un Gambón grillé" 

Dans tous les cas, merci Gévy pour ton aide.


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour, je ne parle pas espagnol, mais j'aime les crevettes ^^. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de "Gambón grillée" (que je mettrai au féminin parce que tous ces crustacés sont féminins en Français). Par contre, "crevette géante tigrée", ça oui. 

(Et oui, en France, on utilise beaucoup la distinction "crevettes grises" et "crevettes roses", aussi appelées "bouquet".)


----------



## yomacrella

Je fais entièrement confiance á quelqu'un qui aime les crevettes! D'autant plus, que c'est également l'option que Gévy a proposée.

Merci beaucoup Lly4n4.


----------

